# first videos on you tube



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is some videos me and my hunting buddies put up let us know what you think on this. this is my first time linking so hope it works..


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

not working bud... be sure you're copying in the link to the video.... best way is to go to the video and click on the SHARE button, you'll see the link there. just copy it and then come back to this thread and go to your first post and click on EDIT POST. Take out that first link you have, then click on the INSERT VIDEO icon (next to the one that looks like a cartoon bubble, and paste in the link to your video.... then click on SAVE CHANGES.

should work fine then...


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

or if you're trying to get folks just to go to your channel.... just type the following:


```
http://www.youtube.com/Put-Your-Account-Name-Here
```
for example, mine would look like:


```
http://www.youtube.com/awsoutdoors
```


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

He just forgot the colon in http://

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udUQoEw7sBU


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not working for me??


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I tried everything I cant get it either...


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's a link to a few of their movies right at the moment (they have something around the neighborhood of 9 or 10 up):
















Enjoy!!


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks AW for putting these on ill get it right next time


----------

